# DTG printer for around 10K? HELP!!!!



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hope this post will find you in the best of health.

I'm new here and I need your advise, help and professional expertise.

I have done research about DTG business and I am going to start it on one Caribbean Island. No one's got DTG and I will be the first. I am going to states in a few weeks (New York) and I am going to buy DTG printer and heat press. I can afford to spend around 10K for equipment… What would be the best DTG for me? Where can I get training and some experience around NYC…please help!!!!

Thank you in advise, 

Marcin


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

Check out equipment zone in NJ. They could probably have you set up pretty well. 
Equipmentzone.com.


----------



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

I know about this company and will def visit them. Is there anything else around NYC?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

sandmanbjj said:


> Check out equipment zone in NJ. They could probably have you set up pretty well.
> Equipmentzone.com.



We are located right outside New York City area.


_


----------



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

You have been on my list of places to visit already .

I will see you in July.

Marcin


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

MarcinPasek said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have been on my list of places to visit already .
> 
> ...



You are very welcome to visit.


_


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Printing, and Caribbean landcape. Man your lucky


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Smalzstein said:


> Printing, and Caribbean landcape. Man your lucky



We've had quite a few installs in various Caribbean countries and it seems - for some strange reason - all of our service techs clamor for those assignments. 

Especially at wintertime here in New Jersey.


_


----------



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

equipmentzone said:


> We've had quite a few installs in various Caribbean countries and it seems - for some strange reason - all of our service techs clamor for those assignments.
> 
> Especially at wintertime here in New Jersey.
> 
> ...


Well, I am not surprised  

In my opinion t-shirt quality in Caribbean is poor. I have done research in many Caribbean Islands (used to work for cruise lines) and I can feel potential in this business. Designs are very poor, based on max 3 colours ( i do believe it's still print screen or poorly done heat transfer). I also called few main companies which supply ink and I asked about Ink for DTG printers and they had no idea what i was talking about. I do believe that I may be the first person who can provide high quality locally printed t-shirts for tourist and for local people as well…

Fingers cross, I will give a go 

Regards.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

MarcinPasek said:


> Well, I am not surprised
> 
> In my opinion t-shirt quality in Caribbean is poor. I have done research in many Caribbean Islands (used to work for cruise lines) and I can feel potential in this business. Designs are very poor, based on max 3 colours ( i do believe it's still print screen or poorly done heat transfer). I also called few main companies which supply ink and I asked about Ink for DTG printers and they had no idea what i was talking about. I do believe that I may be the first person who can provide high quality locally printed t-shirts for tourist and for local people as well…
> 
> ...





Bring some of your artwork with you when you visit and we'll print it.

_


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

Do not buy a new DTG for that price it will be junk! Buy a used brother 541 and you will not have issues. Good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

TUANISAPPAREL said:


> Do not buy a new DTG for that price it will be junk! Buy a used brother 541 and you will not have issues. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


Hi,

Thanks for post…

Why will it be a junk? Is brother 541 that good? I heard that it cannot print on black garments. Please explain more.

Thank you in advance and best regards.

Marcin


----------



## silent partner (Jan 21, 2011)

I would say that probably just as important as you printer, make sure you buy a quality heat press. A cheap one will fluctuate in heat causing the ink to not set properly and then you have a ruined shirt. Also anticipate some trial and error (i.e., ruined tshirts) - best to learn to do test runs by flipping a ruined shirt inside out, front back, on side, etc. Check on the cost of ink and how long it is going to take to ship there (and cost of shipping). Expensive inks/shipping will either eat into your profit margin or cause you to have to charge more. Same with tees - you can't get a quality print on just any old tshirt. Do you need to pretreat the tshirt? If so, pretreatment (and cost to ship) will increase cost. Also important to make sure the company you buy your printer from supports you. Do they offer a remote connection login via internet to troubleshoot problems you may have. Is their software easy to understand and is the manual well written and/or do they offer training via videos and live internet chat/remote login? Who is doing the design work for tshirts? Are you designing? If so, do you have the skills to do so using a computer program? If not and are going to design freehand or use pictures, do you have a good scanner so you can upload images to print? Finally, I would advise you to not just think in the way of tshirts - what else can you print that would sell? Its the Caribbean - tote bags should be big sellers. Hats. Bandanas. Shorts. Swimming trunks. And there is also a whole other world in the souvenir line - you may want to also consider getting a sublimation printer as well - there can be big money in it. If you are setting up a shop and your tshirts are going to draw people in, might as well sell them other merchandise as well. And don't shut yourself off to only offering DTG prints - if you can score some cheap transfers that would sell well, buy them - you already have the heat press. Best of luck to you!


----------



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

silent partner said:


> I would say that probably just as important as you printer, make sure you buy a quality heat press. A cheap one will fluctuate in heat causing the ink to not set properly and then you have a ruined shirt. Also anticipate some trial and error (i.e., ruined tshirts) - best to learn to do test runs by flipping a ruined shirt inside out, front back, on side, etc. Check on the cost of ink and how long it is going to take to ship there (and cost of shipping). Expensive inks/shipping will either eat into your profit margin or cause you to have to charge more. Same with tees - you can't get a quality print on just any old tshirt. Do you need to pretreat the tshirt? If so, pretreatment (and cost to ship) will increase cost. Also important to make sure the company you buy your printer from supports you. Do they offer a remote connection login via internet to troubleshoot problems you may have. Is their software easy to understand and is the manual well written and/or do they offer training via videos and live internet chat/remote login? Who is doing the design work for tshirts? Are you designing? If so, do you have the skills to do so using a computer program? If not and are going to design freehand or use pictures, do you have a good scanner so you can upload images to print? Finally, I would advise you to not just think in the way of tshirts - what else can you print that would sell? Its the Caribbean - tote bags should be big sellers. Hats. Bandanas. Shorts. Swimming trunks. And there is also a whole other world in the souvenir line - you may want to also consider getting a sublimation printer as well - there can be big money in it. If you are setting up a shop and your tshirts are going to draw people in, might as well sell them other merchandise as well. And don't shut yourself off to only offering DTG prints - if you can score some cheap transfers that would sell well, buy them - you already have the heat press. Best of luck to you!


Thank you for message. I do appreciate your advise. I will def look in to properly.

Take care,

Best regards.

Marcin


----------



## opolis (Feb 18, 2009)

MarcinPasek said:


> I know about this company and will def visit them. Is there anything else around NYC?


Marcin,

You should look at Resolute dtg. They are in New Jersey so not far from you at all. Jay is really helpful, and do a search on this forum the reputation on their machine is outstanding. Also I know Jay offers DTG classes there in New Jersey for only $25. Here is their website.

Home - resolutedtgusa.com

Enjoy, and best of luck in finding the right machine for you.


----------



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

opolis said:


> Marcin,
> 
> You should look at Resolute dtg. They are in New Jersey so not far from you at all. Jay is really helpful, and do a search on this forum the reputation on their machine is outstanding. Also I know Jay offers DTG classes there in New Jersey for only $25. Here is their website.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I will contact them for sure!

Regards,


----------



## opolis (Feb 18, 2009)

MarcinPasek said:


> Thank you very much! I will contact them for sure!
> 
> Regards,


Marcin,

You're welcome. I know their machine is slightly above the $10,000 range. But I was wondering what new pinter you were looking at that prints with white ink in that range? I don't know of many, and the ones I have heard about aren't very reliable. Also if you're looking at a refurbished printer I would make sure there are parts readily available for them. I know a lot of refurbished printers use older epson parts that are almost impossible to get your hands on. Especially being in the Caribbean this could be tough. With no real techs down there a good reliable machine, with good tech support will be very important to you. Might be worth it to pay a little more at first to have help down the road, with whichever machine you choose. Just my thoughts, good luck I know its a big investment.


----------



## MarcinPasek (Jun 17, 2013)

opolis said:


> Marcin,
> 
> Your'e welcome. I know their machine is slightly above the $10,000 range. But I was wondering what new pinter you were looking at that prints with white ink in that range? I don't know of many, and the ones I have heard about aren't very reliable. Also if your'e looking at a refurbished printer I would make sure there are parts readily available for them. I know a lot of refurbished printers use older epson parts that are almost impossible to get your hands on. Especially being in the Caribbean this could be tough. With no real techs down there a good reliable machine, with good tech support will be very important to you. Might be worth it to pay a little more at first to have help down the road, with whichever machine you choose. Just my thoughts, good luck I know its a big investment.


You are absolutely right. I am considering that already. 

I will visit some print shops in NY and will see what brands they use and hopefully they will share experiences with me…

Thank you once again…

Regards,

Marcin


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Marcin,

I wish I was DTG Printing in the Caribbean! Instead I'm stuck in rainy England!

I will offer you a piece of advice.... Do research on the companies you intend to visit. These forums are full of good and bad things about the companies. Research and research again, it could end up saving you a small fortune!

I have the R-Jet4 from Resolute Ink and it is extremely user friendly and the print quality is superb. I couldn't have asked for anything else. The customer service is incredible, whether your a one man outfit or a huge company your treated exactly the same. 

Customer support is the most important factor in DTG Printing. There's no point having a printer that breaks down and then be on the receiving end of poor customer support when you need to get back up and running ASAP!

Seriously....... Check Resolute DTG USA out, I cannot recommend them enough

Good luck Marcin, 

Beach, Rum and DTG the perfect combo


----------

